# Atom 1950s rear riveted 40h track type hub.



## fatbike (Sep 3, 2020)

From what I understand is: Atom produced a high flange type track hub in the 1950's which had the flanges riveted to the hub in a very similar fashion to that of the 'Prior' large flange riveted hub of the 32/40 hole version. Very limited information on these hubs, I know not a high end, but I like to see some examples. Anybody know anything else about them? Perhaps does anyone have a front 36h example or available? Thank you.


----------



## juvela (Sep 3, 2020)

-----

It would have been produced in the Etablissements Maurice Maillard facility located in Incheville.

The companion front would have more likely been a thirty-two hole rather than a thirty-six.

Here is a photo from an exposition held in 2016 to honour Maillard products through the years.  The firm was founded in 1909.










						Neufchâtel-en-Bray : une exposition retrace l’épopée de l’usine Maillard
					






					www.paris-normandie.fr
				




Prior is also one of the company's badges.  Advert of 1950 -





[image from google who got it from veloretrocourse forum]

-----


----------



## fatbike (Sep 4, 2020)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> It would have been produced in the Etablissements Maurice Maillard facility located in Incheville.
> 
> ...


----------



## fatbike (Sep 4, 2020)

@juvela I knew there was association with the brands.


----------



## juvela (Sep 4, 2020)

-----

drillings -

it was common at the time of the subject hub for hubs and rims to be sold in sets of 32/40 drilling

an arrangement especially popular in Britain 

---

in addition to the well known hubs, pedals, cogs and gear blocks Maillard was also a producer of brakes under the LAM name -





LAM brakes shown in Gentil et Cie catalogue of 1939 -







-----


----------



## fatbike (Sep 11, 2020)

Acquired a front Normandy hub mate for the rear plus wing nuts.


----------



## fatbike (Sep 11, 2020)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> drillings -
> 
> ...



Very cool stuff!


----------

